# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Comments >  help help help

## froggymomma

I just got my 2 new pacman frogs ornate and fantasy. They were shipped UPS My family and I have been home all day, //i had been monitoring their delivery and found them when the fed ex guy dropped off another their bedding and knocked on the door. There they were on the porch in a box that said live animals left in the 95 degree heat. I have already called and talked to UPS, but I need help with the frogs. They are barely moving. I am trying to cool them down slowly, but I am afraid that it won't be enough. What can I do???? Anyone??? :Frown:

----------


## Carlos

Get a bottle of unflavored Pedialyte at drugstore and make solution with 90% 80F dechlorinated water and 10% Pedialyte.  Place frogs on solution for 20 minutes and see if that helps.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## froggymomma

I am willing to try anything THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!!!!!  :Frown:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Follow what Carlos has advised. This will help rehydrate the frogs and give them a little boost. There is not much else you can do other than cool them down and try and get them rehydrated.

Soak them for several minutes. Until the water cools down completely and they become more active. Heat stress can be devastating to their kidneys and liver. Other organs can shut down as well.

Do keep us posted.

----------


## Carlos

Hello, how are the new Pacmans doing?  Were you able to get Pedialyte on time?

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Hey Froggymomma, 
How are the new additions doing? Please keep us updated. We really do like to know how things turn out!

----------

